

Is swine flu panic caused primarily by people who are not egocentric? - amichail

After all, if you are egocentric, then you would probably believe that nothing bad will happen to you.<p>If this is the case, then we can use the levels of panic vs threat in each country to compare egocentrism levels across countries.
======
flipper
Rather than egocentricity, isn't it really measuring skepticism? I would
expect rubing is a skeptic.

I noticed on the only 'tabloid' news site I ever look at that swine flu
stories are now 'below the masthead'. They've decided for the time being at
least that the story is running out of legs.

While I would consider myself a skeptic too it did at least prompt me to go
and get my flu shot.

~~~
rubing
i saw a news story the other night about a graduation ceremony at northeastern
was prohibiting congratulatory handshakes b/c of fear of swine flu. This
speaks to the cowardliness learned men and women. They are the most sniveling
cowardly and pathetic people on this planet. The students at the ceremony
should have all held hands and mocked the professors/administrator. What
buffoons!

------
rubing
caused by a bunch of beauracrat ninnies with nothing better to do looking to
justify their existence as well as news people scavenging for the next story

